
Woz, Jobs and ... Wayne? Apple's forgotten founder still wandering in the desert - raju
http://www.mercurynews.com/bay-area-news/ci_15214122?nclick_check=1
======
raju
Woops. This is a dupe. My bad. See HN discussion here -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1400494>

